# Lab work freebees



## greenwart (Apr 24, 2020)

Got my blood drawn yesterday for some lab work and the tech took the tour quint and threw it in the trash next tome. I asked if I could have it she said fine take what you want. Said they have to trash them even though they could be used again.


https://www.slingshotforum.com/attachments/20210730_170515-jpg.352785/?hash=0f20d964dff4dca663d74a489e2b976e


----------



## greenwart (Apr 24, 2020)

The thickness is 0.0225" which is good for my granddaughters slingshots. They smell nice too.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice, I have often thought of doing this but never have. I have some tourniquets that are the old thick latex ones but I bought them from Simple Shot. The ones I have definitely make good band sets


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

I would imagine most of these used in labs or doctor offices are Latex Free due to allergies to latex for some people ?

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> I would imagine most of these used in labs or doctor offices are Latex Free due to allergies to latex for some people ?
> 
> Darrell.
> 
> ...


They're latex free, but actually have decent snap. Better than rubber bands imo

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Very little stretch, and like, no return.


----------

